

The myth of free wi-fi - ChrisArchitect
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-14835059

======
ChrisArchitect
seems to me that other than financials/cost of offering stuff for free -- it's
a technical issue with wifi technology. Keeping signals
strong/repeated....changing/improving approaches...mesh network ideas etc
etc...

